# Direct TV DVR and phone line



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi:

I was told that the DVR that Direct TV offers requires a phone line, and two satellite inputs, is that accurate?

Dish has some DVR receivers that require only one satellite input, and depending on the receiver will charge an extra 5 dollars if you don't have a phone line connected.

Thanks for the information


----------



## PHL (Jul 15, 2004)

jeslevine said:


> Hi:
> 
> I was told that the DVR that Direct TV offers requires a phone line, and two satellite inputs, is that accurate?
> 
> ...


Yes. And no.

You will need a phone line for initial activation. After that it will work indefinitely, although you will have to tolerate a once-a-day nag screen. D* does not (currently) enforce their "continuously-connected" phone line requirement.

As for the inputs, the Dtivo will work with either one or two lines. For obvious reasons, if you have only one line, you can only use one of the available tuners. In all other respects, the Dtivo is fully functional with just one line.


----------



## KingLoop (Mar 3, 2005)

Depending on the DTV TiVo receiver, it may need 1 or 2 inputs, (if you want a dual receiver then you need 2) for full functionality you would want a phoneline connected... For Dish Network, the DVRs don't require a phoneline, with the 522, 625, and 942 you have to pay an additional $5/mth outlet fee if you don't have it connected to a phoneline.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

KingLoop said:


> Depending on the DTV TiVo receiver, it may need 1 or 2 inputs, (if you want a dual receiver then you need 2) for full functionality you would want a phoneline connected... For Dish Network, the DVRs don't require a phoneline, with the 522, 625, and 942 you have to pay an additional $5/mth outlet fee if you don't have it connected to a phoneline.


 Because the 522/625/942/ all have two tuners that can be used in single mode and it makes it a dual tuner receiver or in Dual mode and then it can go to two different tvs and watch two different things at the same time and they share a common hard drive. It is like having 2 receivers in one box , thus the fee is waived if you keep it hooked up to a phone line. Directv doesn't offer this option at all right now. You might see similar fees on the new media whole house solution next fall or next year.


----------



## jeslevine (Jul 21, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## forteDiva (Jul 25, 2004)

Eventually we won't require the phoneline either, unless you want to order ppv with your remote!

Diva


----------

